# Suono non funzionante: KDE4 o alsa?

## Spiros

Mi sono compilato KDE4 da svn + cmakekde. Ora sono felice. Però l'audio non funziona, e purtroppo non ho trovato alcuna documentazione per quanto riguarda la configurazione dell'audio su Gentoo.

Quello che ho fatto:

 Configurazione del kernel per l'utilizzo di alsa e per i driver della Intel HDA

 Installazione di alsa-lib

 Compilazione di KDE da svn (kdesupport, kdelibs, kdebase, kdemultimedia, extragear/multimedia)

Ora, come detto su Kde l'audio non funziona, ma non sono sicuro che non funzioni su tutto il sistema, solo che non so come testarlo. Qualcuno mi dà una mano?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Spiros wrote:*   

> come testarlo

 [dmesg|aumix|aplay|sox]  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Nuitari

hai installato kdesvn versione 4.1?

----------

## Spiros

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Spiros wrote:*   come testarlo [dmesg|aumix|aplay|sox]   

 

Mah, [dmesg|aumix] non dà output, quindi ho dato un [dmesg|aplay|sox] (senza sapere al 100% che cosa abbia fatto) e si è sentito un rumore strano (crrrrsvfsvfsvrrrcrf), che credo sia il suono più pulito che si possa ottenere dando dmesg in pasto a un player... Quindi immagino che il test abbia dato esito positivo.

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> hai installato kdesvn versione 4.1?

 

Io ho seguito quanto si dice su techbase.kde.org. Dipendenze, kdesupport (con phonon, strigi e un paio di altre cose), kdelibs, kdebase, kdepimlibs, kdenetwork, kdemultimedia. Funziona tutto a meraviglia. Versione trunk.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  ...   :Confused:  era BNF... mi hai letteralmente smontato...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Spiros

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  ...   BNF mi hai letteralmente smontato...

 

Scusa?

Comunque, qualcuno ha qualche idea?

----------

## Nuitari

io ho un problema molto simile al tuo. Ho chiesto sulla chat kde-dev italiana e loro sostengono che sia un problema di alsa, infatti sto provando a metterlo built-in nel kernel.

La cosa che pero' non capisco e' come mai con il motore xine in phonon da amarok sento bene gli mp3 ma non vanno i suoni di sistema, mentre se invece come motore di phonon metto gstreamer nn va nulla, sento solo disturbi.

----------

## Spiros

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> io ho un problema molto simile al tuo. Ho chiesto sulla chat kde-dev italiana e loro sostengono che sia un problema di alsa, infatti sto provando a metterlo built-in nel kernel.
> 
> La cosa che pero' non capisco e' come mai con il motore xine in phonon da amarok sento bene gli mp3 ma non vanno i suoni di sistema, mentre se invece come motore di phonon metto gstreamer nn va nulla, sento solo disturbi.

 

Io alsa ce l'ho built-in (prima di metterlo come modulo mi assicuro che vada tutto bene). E a me non funziona né Amarok né i suoni del sistema (ammetto che eventualmente il solo amarok mi basterebbe). Io ho solo xine.

----------

## Nuitari

molto strano. Hai provato a installare un lettore (esempio: rezound) indipendente da kde che si appoggia solo con alsa?

p.s. io mi sn arreso al fatto che phonon non funge bene x un piffero

----------

## Spiros

Ho risolto. È bastato andare nel "pannello di controllo" di KDE, andare sotto multimedia e selezionare come device preferito per l'output sonoro la mia scheda audio. Solo chewa volte non appare. Cioè, se avvio un file video con kaffeine, funziona tutto a meraviglia, poi lo apro con dragon, e l'audio non c'è. Amarok sembra non riprodurre ancora niente. Sono tornato ora nel "pannello di controllo" e la mia scheda audio è scomparsa. Be', ora ci smanetto un po' dietro, poi vi dico.

@Nuitari: tu hai provato ad andare nel pannello di controllo? Lì  puoi anche selezionare il motore (Xine o Gstreamer). Io ho solo Xine...

----------

## Nuitari

si succede anche a me, a volte c'e' e a volte no. Kde mi dice spesso che switcha su pcsp (frontal speaker).

per avere gstreamer devi compilare phonon con la use gstreamer. Ho cambiato motore diverse volte, come detto se seleziono xine amarok mi riproduce i suoni, se metto gstreamer no. In entrambi i casi non ho i suoni di sistema.

Il sistema sonoro mi sembra abbastanza ballerino e buggato a mio parere, crea un sacco di periferica (pcsp e altre) che non so cosa siano e secondo me fanno solo casino.

Attendo una nuova versione di phonon...

----------

## Spiros

Adesso dovrebbe essere più o meno a posto. Comunque sì, anch'io ho trovato un po' strano Phonon. Ma su Ubuntu non ha dato problemi, su Gentoo sì. D'altra parte io con Gentoo sono ancora agli inizi, quindi a volte ci metto un po' di piÙ a sistemare delle cose, mentre con Ubuntu...

No, io Gstreamer per il momento non lo voglio. Ne ho fatto a meno per anni senza problemi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nuitari

beh i kdedeveloper sostengono che gstreamer e' il motore di default di phonon e presto xine sara' tolto, quindi preparati a farne i conti  :Smile: 

in ogni caso si, una versione precompilata e' sicuramente meno affetta da bug, il problema e' che nella versione 4.0.5 phonon con xine andava da dio, qua invece non va.

----------

## Spiros

Ora ho un altro problema. Il suono funziona... troppo. Ogni volta che apro KDE la musichetta dell'avvio si manifesta ad un volume spaventoso. Ho appena fatto due figure non da poco all'università...

Quando accendo il computer mi loggo, apro alsamixer e abbasso tutto, poi fackio partire KDE con startx e i valori tornano al massimo. Come posso ovviare?

----------

